# ادخل ارمى همك على ربنا وامشى



## ماريتا (5 مارس 2009)

_*ادخل ارمى همك على ربنا وامشى *__*هل أنت :حزين , مهموم, مضطرب , متضايق ,
خائف , ضعيف , مريض , مقي د؟

قال الرب يسوع: 

تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم.
تعالى للرب يسوع فهو يريد ان يريحك
من كل اتعابك فهو ابو الرافة وانت تحتاج لهذة الرافة.
وهو يريد ان يعزيك عن كل احزانك فهو الة كل تعزية وانت تحتاج لهذا العزاء ...

وعود صادقة:

لا تحزن :

لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها
لكن كنت اطلب الى اللة وعلى اللة اجعل
امرى الفاعل عظائم لا تفحص وعجائب لاتعد..
الجاعل المتواضعين فى العلى فيرتفع المحزونون الى امن.

*__*لا تعول الهم:

الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك
ملقين كل همكم علية لانة هو يعتنى بكملا *__*تضطرب:

لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا تجزع انتم تومنون باللة فامنوا بى
فى بيت ابى منازل كثيرة...
انا امضى لاعد لكم مكانا وان مضيت واعددت لكم مكانا اتى ايضا
واخذكم الى حتى حيث اكون انا تكونون انتم ايضا .
*__*لا تتضايق:

ادعنى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
فى كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم
وبمحبتة وبرافتة هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الايام...لا تخف:

على اللة توكلت فلا اخاف
كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لانة قال
لا اهملك ولا اتركك حتى اننا نقول واثقين
الرب معين لى فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بى الانسان؟
فى مرضك وضعفك:

وكان يسوع.. يشفى كل مرض وكل ضعف فى الشعب..
جميع السقماء المصابين بامراض واوجاع مختلفة
والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين فشفاهم
فى قيودك:

صرخوا الى الرب فى ضيقهم فخلصهم من شدائدهم.
اخرجهم من الظلمة وظلال الموت وقطع قيودهم
اة يارب.. انا عبدك..حللت قيودى
عزيزي هل تتمسك بالوعود الالهية الصادقة,
هل تثق فى صاحب الوعود الرب يسوع الة كل تعزية.
امسك بهذا الوعود الامينة والصادقة
وطالب بها ابو الرافة والة كل تعزية انة
ابوك السماوى*_​


----------



## mero_engel (5 مارس 2009)

رائع حقيقي 
موضوع معزي جدااا
تسلم ايدك يا مارينا
​


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

> *صرخوا الى الرب فى ضيقهم فخلصهم من شدائدهم.
> اخرجهم من الظلمة وظلال الموت وقطع قيودهم*




كلام جميل اوووووووووووووووووى اوى

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل
موضوع رائع
ومعزي جدا
ربنا يبعد عنا كل 
الاحزان والالام
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (5 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليكم جدا
وربنا يفرح قلوبكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 مارس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> ​
> _*على اللة توكلت فلا اخاف*_
> _*كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لانة قال*_
> _*لا اهملك ولا اتركك حتى اننا نقول واثقين*_
> ...




* ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع جداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## واحد ليس ثلاثه (6 مارس 2009)

هل هذه من اقوال المسيح؟


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

ماريتا

شكرااا على الموضوع 

الرائع والكلام الجميل

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

.كلام راااااااائع يا ماريتا 


ميررسى على الكلمات 

​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مبارك وجميل جدا يا عزيزتي​*


----------



## ماريتا (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا لمروركم 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ماريتا (7 مارس 2009)

واحد ليس ثلاثه قال:


> هل هذه من اقوال المسيح؟


نعم هذة من اقوال المسيح لآحبابة المؤمنين والمتعبين


----------



## happy angel (10 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررر حبيبتى
موضوع راااائع جدااااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ماريتا (11 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرة
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييييييل اوى 
وكلماته معزية اوى
ميرسى ماريتا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (11 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك الرائع والقيم لحياتي الروحية ، والربيحفظك


----------



## rana1981 (12 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك حبيبتي​*


----------



## ماريتا (13 مارس 2009)

*rana1981 ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك*
*Joyful Song ميرسى ليك جدااااااااا وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

ارحمنى يا رب
ارجوك ارحمنى 
علشان خاطر امك الطاهرة والقديس العظيم الانبا بولا
ارحمنى يا رب واشفى امى
ميرسى يا ماريتا 
ربنا يباركك اختى ​


----------



## ماريتا (14 مارس 2009)

خاطى ونادم ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر
وربنا يشفى والدتك
ويقبل ويرحمنا جميعا
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وائل سامى2 (29 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك
                  حلوة قوى


----------



## وائل سامى2 (29 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك
                  حلوة قوى
ياريت يفضل ربنا فى قلوبنا+++


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

